# Topwater is fiiiine this time of year



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

This one took a mag topwarer on the pause - went a little over 4lbs. It actually rolled over the bait and I saw it come out of the water. Man - that's the best. Missed a few others tonight. 

That's a 6", 2.5oz BBZ Jr next to it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Dude! You're killin' me! We need to hook up again. I'm thinkin' I could learn a thing or two.

Take it easy Dave.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful bass. That thing is a beast.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Great fish, gotta love a topwater bite. 


What are those purple things on your hooks?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

JignPig - let's try to hook up here soon. We'll go out to Moggie or something.

Jimmy - they are hook guards. Keeps them out of baits, fingers and fabric.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice fish tok! I just got this 3 lber earlier today at punderson










not as nice as yours but the thrill of topwater fishing is always great!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> This one took a mag topwarer on the pause - went a little over 4lbs. It actually rolled over the bait and I saw it come out of the water. Man - that's the best. Missed a few others tonight.
> 
> That's a 6", 2.5oz BBZ Jr next to it.



Dave,
It's even better at night, after last years Night Expedition with Punk I'm hooked...the best part is just when your eyes get adjusted after dusk and you have a Monster that comes out of the water after your lure and it scares the living daylights out of you!
My son and I were fishing off a platform that hangs out in the water about 5 feet and is about 2 ft above the water. I was using Punks Warrior Buzzbait and was fishing parallel along the edge of the rocks, the lure wascoming towards my son and was only about 5 feet away...my son heard it and moved over to see the action as it was coming towards us....all at once, this huge wide open mouth came from the depths and smashed it, my son litterly wet his pants and ran off screaming....he is only 10 and after that is now hooked on Bass fishing! He doesn't really remember that the fish was huge....just that wide open mouth!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

